
Analyse Asia 75: Braintree in Asia Pacific with Tyson Hackwood - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/11/21/episode-75-braintree-in-asia-pacific-with-tyson-hackwood/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: With Tyson Hackwood, Head of Asia at Braintree (under Paypal), we
discussed the footprint of the online payments company in Asia Pacific.
Starting from Tyson’s early career in online advertising and premium mobile
services in a 2G or WAP world, we discussed how he moved into the mobile
payments with Paypal and subsequently to Braintree. During the conversation,
Tyson offered his perspectives on Braintree’s opportunities in a mobile first
Asia world, and the best practices in how merchants can leverage their online
payments platform. Finally, we discussed some of the interesting case studies
that came out with Braintree’s recent launch in Asia with Singapore, Malaysia
& Hong Kong leading the charge.

